# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Venda nassários (o lucro obtido reverte a favor do reefforum)

## Filipe Silva

Boas, tenho para vender nassários, apanhei até encher uma garrafa de água de 1.5L , tirei uma mão cheia para mim! ( era para leiloar, agora é vendido ao pack ) 

O lucro é para o fórum, assim agradeço que quem estiver interessado comunique aqui! ( no outro tópic tinha alterado ( pois era para ser leilão, mas como eram muitos optei por fazer packs conforme um colega aconselhou ) e esqueci completamente de dizer que o lucro não era para mim, mas sim a favor do fórum... ) 

Obrigado.

FOTOS:








Packs Reservados:                         Estado:
1- 1 pack de 20 nassários = 5€  para Christian Gnad ENTREGUE
2- 1 pack de 20 nassários = 5€ para Silvestre ENTREGUE
3- 1 pack de 20 nassários = 5€ para Silvestre ENTREGUE
4- 1 pack de 20 nassários = 5€ para Silvestre ENTREGUE
5- 1 pack de 20 nassários = 5€ para Silvestre ENTREGUE
6- 1 pack de 20 nassários = 5€ para Jorge Simões   CANCELADO
7- 1 pack de 20 nassários = 5€ para Jorge Simões   CANCELADO
8- 1 pack de 20 nassários = 5€ para Rui Silveira Nunes   CANCELADO
9- 1 pack de 20 nassários = 5€ para Rui Silveira Nunes   CANCELADO
10- 1 pack de 20 nassários = 5€ para Ricardo Oliveira           ENVIADO
11- 1 pack de 20 nassários = 5€ para Ricardo Oliveira           ENVIADO 
12- 1 pack de 20 nassários = 5€ para Celso Bastos   ENVIADO
13- 1 pack de 20 nassários = 5€ para Christian Gnad ENTREGUE
14- 1 pack de 20 nassários = 5€ para António Canhão ENTREGUE
15- 1 pack de 20 nassários = 5€ para António  Canhão ENTREGUE
16- 1 pack de 20 nassários = 5€ para JoaoCAlves ENTREGUE
17- 1 pack de 20 nassários = 5€ para Carlos Basaloco cancelado
18- 1 pack de 20 nassários = 5€ para Carlos Basaloco cancelado
19- 1 pack de 20 nassários = 5€ para António Rocha  ENTREGUE
20- 1 pack de 20 nassários = 5€ para Ricardo Ruffo   ENTREGUE
21- 1 pack de 20 nassários = 5€ para João Filipe Ramos ENTREGUE

Já estão todos RESERVADOS!



P.S: estão aclimatizados  :SbOk5:

----------


## Silvestre

viva para mim podem ser 4 packs 
cumps

----------


## Filipe Silva

> viva para mim podem ser 4 packs 
> cumps


Ok, já estão reservados!


OBrigado  :SbOk5:

----------


## Jorge Simões

Ola Filipe, estou mesmo a precisar de comprar uns NAssarios.
So que sou de Coimbra, não há mesmo hipotese de enviares por correio?
BAsta um pouco de papel de guardanapo ou de cozinha humido dentro de um saco plastico
Precisava de 40.
diz qualquer coisa, obrigado :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Também queria 40, e sou de Coimbra também. Se podesses enviar... podias enviar tudo junto com os do Jorge Simões, depois nós cá dividiamos...

Cumprimentos

Rui Nunes

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá Filipe se enviares por correio tambem fico com 2 packs.

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas Filipe.

Podias repensar e enviar por correio, queria ficar com 1 pack.

Cumprimentos   :SbOk3:

----------


## Christian Gnad

Filipe,
podes pôr mais 1 para mim.

 Abraço

PS - Manda-me contacto por MP para combinarmos eu ir buscar.

----------


## Antonio Valente Canhão

Posso ficar com 2 packs=40 nassarius=10 ? Obrigado.

----------


## Jorge LA Costa

Reserva um pack para mim.

Obrigado,

----------


## Filipe Silva

Lista Actualizada!

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Filipe,

Caso mandes para o Porto fico-te com 2 packs

cps

----------


## Antonio Rocha

Fico com um pack
Cpts
AR

----------


## Ricardo Ruffo

Boas

Reserva um pack para mim também, sff


Cumps

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas noites, eu mando para todo o lado!


Agora se morrerem depois....  :Admirado:  pois gosto mesmo de entregar em mão pessoal!



Lista actualizada!!!  :SbSalut:

----------


## João Filipe Ramos

Boas Filipe, se ainda restar algum pack eu fico com um, vou buscar aí.
combinamos por mp
um abraço
Joao Ramos

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, lista actualizada!


Já está tudo reservado...


 :SbOk:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

Se houver desistências eu fico com um pack!

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Boas!
> 
> Se houver desistências eu fico com um pack!



Ok de acordo!

Caso aconteça comunico...


Obrg

----------


## Filipe Silva

Agradeço moradas por MP sff...


Gostaria de enviar esta semana ainda tudo...


Obrg 



 :SbOk:

----------


## Vitor Barbosa

Boa noite Filipe, se houver desistências eu gostava de ficar com um conjunto.
Cumprimentos
Vitor Barbosa

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas pessoal, posso demorar a mandar / entregar os nassários pois eles esconderam-se por completo no meu aqua!

Eu sei que são muitos, mas o meu aqua também é um pouco grande..


Espero que percebam!


Qualquer dúvida comuniquem sff...



Obrg abrs

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Filipe.

Apanhar nassarios num aquario grande é a coisa mais facil ,um camarão resolve isso.
Colocas um camarão preso no aquario e todos nassarios vão ao seu funeral :SbSourire2:  e depois é só apanha-los. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Oi Filipe.
> 
> Apanhar nassarios num aquario grande é a coisa mais facil ,um camarão resolve isso.
> Colocas um camarão preso no aquario e todos nassarios vão ao seu funeral e depois é só apanha-los. 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.




Boa ideia!


A ver se faço isso...  :SbOk2:  

Obrg

----------


## Fernando Lourenço

Se alguem desistir tb fico com um pack...

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, era para enviar a maior parte de nassários agora!

Mas como já é tarde prefiro mandar amanhã pela manhã...

Pois soube agora que passam menos tempo nos CTT!!!!



Abrs  :SbOk:

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Se alguem desistir tb fico com um pack...




Boas, ok!

----------


## Rui Loureiro

> Boa ideia!
> 
> 
> A ver se faço isso...  
> 
> Obrg


ola, posso saber em que praia apanhaste os nassarios?obrigado

----------


## Filipe Silva

> ola, posso saber em que praia apanhaste os nassarios?obrigado



Entre cruz quebrada e caxias!

----------


## Rui Loureiro

> Entre cruz quebrada e caxias!


obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Ruffo

Boas Filipe

Ja te mandei duas mp's, mas nao sei se recebeste.


Cump

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Boas Filipe
> 
> Ja te mandei duas mp's, mas nao sei se recebeste.
> 
> 
> Cump



Rspondidas

----------


## Luis Reis

Filipe, visto que houve concelamentos, um pack para mim!! ainda tens a morada?

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Filipe, visto que houve concelamentos, um pack para mim!! ainda tens a morada?



Boas Luis, não houve cancelamento mas aconteceu o que previa! Morreram no caminho...

Não tenho mais nassários!


Obrg Cump´s

----------


## Filipe Silva

*Total 75 * 

Agora agradeço que me enviem o NIB do fórum para fazer a transferência sff...


Obrigado! 



 :SbSalut:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> *Total 75 * 
> 
> Agora agradeço que me enviem o NIB do fórum para fazer a transferência sff...
> 
> 
> Obrigado!


 :Olá: Viva 


NIB: 0007 0292 0002 6200 0017 8  do Banco Espirito Santo

Podes ver em tópicos como este * 	Frag da Semana 44 *** Leilão ****
e mais fácil é veres em Donativos na nossa página de abertura

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, com algum atraso...  :yb665:  


Transferência efectuada!


 Nº de Ordem 
 676165   

 Data Valor 
 02-07-2008   

 Data Operação 
 02-07-2008   

 NIB de destino 
 0007 0292 00026200001 78   

 Montante 
 75 EUR   

 Descritivo 
 LUCRO LEILÃO NASSÁRIOS  


Agradeço que me digam algo relativamente a receberem!


Obrg  :SbOk:

----------

